# Giovanni and Quigley, 2 more rescue boys



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have a couple more boys in rescue this week and hope to have homes for them soon. They are both young and so very cute.
Quigley was an owner turn in. Some people just dont know a good dog when they have one. 
Giovanni was also an owner turn in to an animal control because they are moving. Their loss and someone elses gain. He is a beautiful 13 lbs boy and sweet and smart. He is a bit depressed, missing his family but we hope to find him a new loving home fast. 
First pic Quigley and 2nd pic Giovanni


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG -- those are two of the cutest.:wub::wub: I want Quigley sooo bad. Just made husband turn around to see his picture. What a little doll. And I think that Giovanni would fit in well with Sher's crew. Look at that flowing hair. Hey Sher, what's 4 when you have three? :chili: I cannot believe the number of Maltese that are showing up in the shelters. It seems to be growing exponentially. So sad.:smcry: Keep us posted on them.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG how precious are those two handsome guys. So your
moving and you don't take your dog, don't get that one 
either. :angry:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow those r beautiful fluffs. i dont understand how u can move n not take ur fluff either..


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Those two are adorable! I hope they find a wonderful home soon.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't imagine these two staying in rescue very long. They're both adorable and someone would be lucky to get either one of them. Its so sad that so many dogs are finding themselves needing new homes. TG for rescue and all the wonderful people helping them.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Gimmee, Gimmee, Gimmee!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, they are both SO sweet. Quigley is killing me, he looks like my Nadia. I just want to kiss that adorable face! Here is a picture of Nadia, I can picture them together looking like bookends. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh crud, Quigley looks, so much, like my Coby. And Giovanni would be so at home here. He's a love, that's for sure.

Hey, I want them BOTH!! 

We have many "Owner Surrenders" for various reasons, but lately many have lost their homes, and have exhausted every effort to find a rental, which will accept dogs. They, at least, reach out to rescues, in hopes of finding a good home. I cannot blame them for that. Then again, we have those who dump their dogs at the, "over crowded shelters", with their destiny, unknown.

I find many owners irresponible, uncaring, and lazy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> OMG -- those are two of the cutest.:wub::wub: I want Quigley sooo bad. Just made husband turn around to see his picture. What a little doll. And I think that Giovanni would fit in well with Sher's crew. Look at that flowing hair. Hey Sher, what's 4 when you have three? :chili: I cannot believe the number of Maltese that are showing up in the shelters. It seems to be growing exponentially. So sad.:smcry: Keep us posted on them.


ME!! :w00t: OHhhh, I don't think I could handle another :w00t: And mainly, Catcher would be crushed if another male came in to our little pack. He's the "man of the house" as I call him!  

I'm so glad these little guys are safely in rescue and hopefully will find loving homes soon.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They are adorable. :wub: 

Love the haircuts--I wonder if they looked like that "before".

I think the former owners of my Moonie (a Maltese-Pekingese mix) had her groomed shortly before they surrendered her to the city shelter. Her coat has never looked quite the same solor since it grew out and I kept her groomed more regularly. 

It's a shame landlords are not more open to renting to people with dogs--although perhaps sometimes it's the additional "pet deposit" rather than the actual presence of a pet that is the deal-breaker.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> ME!! :w00t: OHhhh, I don't think I could handle another :w00t: And mainly, Catcher would be crushed if another male came in to our little pack. He's the "man of the house" as I call him!
> 
> I'm so glad these little guys are safely in rescue and hopefully will find loving homes soon.


Hey, a girl can try can't she Sher?? Giovanni made me send that inquiry. LOL. (a little guilt). Something about his look and hair made me think of your gorgeous three. He said he and Catcher could be best buds.:HistericalSmiley: Okay, don't kill me. Easy for me to say with one and you with three.:brownbag: I know someone will snap Giovanni and Quigley up.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mss said:


> It's a shame landlords are not more open to renting to people with dogs--although perhaps sometimes it's the additional "pet deposit" rather than the actual presence of a pet that is the deal-breaker.


Sometimes people don't even think about paying extra deposit monies... where we lived in Monterey, the landlord wouldn't allow pets... we introduced him to our Fabulous Mr. Wogs (who was inside his carrier bag the whole time we spoke - unzipped the top and he popped his head out). Landlord was so impressed that a little dog could be so quiet and well behaved he relented and let us put down a $500 pet deposit and wrote in an addendum on the lease (or we would not have rented there). I would never forgo my baby for a place...we actually had to camp in Big Sur for 2 weeks while we waited for it to vacate...but totally worth it...kept our family together 



plenty pets 20 said:


> We have a couple more boys in rescue this week and hope to have homes for them soon. They are both young and so very cute.
> Quigley was an owner turn in. Some people just dont know a good dog when they have one.
> Giovanni was also an owner turn in to an animal control because they are moving. Their loss and someone elses gain. He is a beautiful 13 lbs boy and sweet and smart. He is a bit depressed, missing his family but we hope to find him a new loving home fast.
> First pic Quigley and 2nd pic Giovanni


You guys are so busy lately with dogs coming in... bless you all for caring and helping them get settled into better situations. My heart breaks for little Giovanni...he must be so confused. Poor little bug. I hope he finds an extra special home soon that turns his frown back to a smile xoxox


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This breaks my heart to see when a dear friend of mine is in the military is is currently coordinating foster care among family and friends until their lab can be moved across the ocean to their new home. Despite all these headaches - they are determined to get their family member across the ocean to live with them for the year.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> a dear friend of mine is in the military is is currently coordinating foster care among family and friends until their lab can be moved across the ocean to their new home. Despite all these headaches - they are determined to get their family member across the ocean to live with them for the year.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That's so awesome... I hope they figure something out that works well for everyone and that their lab baby can be with them again sooner rather than later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would live in my car before I'd give up Nikki and Keiko.

Giovanni seems sad to me, poor guy. I hope he finds an awesome new forever home soon.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pweeze mommy, can't that lil boy Jovanny come live wif us .... you fromised me we can get me a brudder or sisser and I WIKE HIM ..... he wooks wike me. Pweeze mommy :innocent:

Wow what an adorable little guy ... so sad. I only wish he were closer to Florida. Bailey would love to have a full time friend.


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Quigley my AMA foster. They don't come any sweeter or cuter than him. He's a poster child for rescue. Going to a great new home on Saturday and I will miss him like crazy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

smlcm said:


> Quigley my AMA foster. They don't come any sweeter or cuter than him. He's a poster child for rescue. Going to a great new home on Saturday and I will miss him like crazy.


Awww. He's such a cute little button. So happy he'll be in a new loving home soon. I hope they'll join SM so we can see Quigley grow. Thanks for fostering him.:grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He is a little cutie!! It was very kind of you to foster him,
I can see why your going to me him. Please let his new
parents about SM.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations to Quigley for landing in such good hands--and for being on his way to his forever home! :biggrin: And what cute pictures--he looks so sleeeeeepy. :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for joining in and posting Bron. You do such great work getting these kids socialized, potty trained and sooo adoptable. AMA is very fortunate to have you as a foster home. 
I know this one will be hard to part with, he is so darling. You know I cant thank-you enough for all the hard work you do for our Maltese Rescues. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for joining in and posting Bron. You do such great work getting these kids socialized, potty trained and sooo adoptable. AMA is very fortunate to have you as a foster home.
> I know this one will be hard to part with, he is so darling. You know I cant thank-you enough for all the hard work you do for our Maltese Rescues. Hugs,Edie


Is smlcm Bronwyn??


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How is Giovanni doing?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We think he has a new adopting home. Just need to finalize things. Hugs,Edie


----------

